# Prewar Original Schwinn Admiral Balloon Tire Bicycle bike Springer Survivor



## tomsjack (Apr 9, 2020)

Prewar Original Schwinn Admiral Balloon Tire Bicycle bike Springer Survivor On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-war-Original-Schwinn-Admiral-Balloon-Tire-Bicycle-bike-Springer-Survivor/293539386271?


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 9, 2020)

Remember folks .....when the crackhead lists the bike for over 4 times the actual value...
and you have that "make offer" option...
by all means *send the offer for 4 times LESS than the actual approx retail*....
in this case about 35.00 bux on the 150.00 dollar MAX retail junker.
You have to use the same logic but in reverse.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 9, 2020)

Ha! Plus $257 shipping!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 9, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Remember folks .....when the crackhead lists the bike for over 4 times the actual value...
> and you have that "make offer" option...
> by all means *send the offer for 4 times LESS than the actual approx retail*....
> in this case about 35.00 bux on the 150.00 dollar MAX retail junker.
> You have to use the same logic but in reverse.



Always do..... could use fenders and rack tho....


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 9, 2020)

It's gone, someone bought it or shamed into taking it down! Did it backfire Bob, and your the proud New owner???


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 9, 2020)

Was not a prewar, note kickstand, chainguard, rear dropouts.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 9, 2020)

schwinnja said:


> Was not a prewar, note kickstand, chainguard, rear dropouts.



At closer look your right! Front fender on backwards.....


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> It's gone, someone bought it or shamed into taking it down! Did it backfire Bob, and your the proud New owner???






Seller canceled, said there was and error. Guess he sobered up and looked at what he did?


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Seller canceled, said there was and error. Guess he sobered up and looked at what he did?
> 
> View attachment 1170391



Only bike item he has oh and girls bike


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 9, 2020)

I guess the error was a bad batch of moonshine!


----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2020)

Your parents always said do your homework!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 13, 2020)

*Ladies Schwinn panther .. with basically everything panther missing ( well the chrome fenders - the Rocket Ray & tank )  .. do your homework is right ...*


----------

